# I am new to all this and need some help with ED



## mekongirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi my name is anita and I have just been told that the NHS will not allow us treatment due to my FSH being high and my AMH being so low. 

They told us that we need to find an egg donor, but did not give us any advice how to find one, because there is not a bank of donors.

We are kind of in unknown land and would love to talk to someone in the same boat as us.

Would love some help and advice  

Thank you Anita


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi Anita... I notice on your profile your being treated at St Marys. I am also being treated at St Marys. I am using donor eggs due to high FSH (47) and am in HRT due to Menopause.. I am 37 and have 2 children from a previous relationship (dd 14 and ds 12)... My sister offered her eggs to me and we're hoping to find out on 15th Oct when we can finally start treatment. Have u spoken to anyone about your situation? Do you know anyone who could possibly offer you their eggs? If u do find a donor you probably wont have to wait to long either.. BUT.... Please make sure you and your donor have uptodate smear tests.. They didnt tell us this and its added an extra 6 months onto our waiting time... 

I wish you all the best and if you have any questions I will try my best to answer them... There is a St Marys thread on the LOCATION (Lancashire) boards and you will find us all there hun....

Lv Kim xxx   *


----------

